# Audiofrog G60S component set



## tfunk182 (Jun 3, 2019)

Anyone have any experience with these? I'm wanting to run active in a 2015 Equinox. Currently in my G6 I've been using JL c-2 components for the last 7 years. How would they compare?


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

im gonna sound like an ******* here and im not trying to be but did you research these on here?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> im gonna sound like an ******* here and im not trying to be but did you research these on here?


Can I be that guy now?  

Have YOU searched for feedback on the G60S on here? Very few people have owned them, seems like even less have heard them. Nick (Skizer) is one of the only people I have seen provide much feedback on them and I believe his comment was something like, "good for entry level." One other person said that they preferred them to the Morel Maximo (which retail for less than half the price).


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

I heard them in my friends car. They sounded pretty good.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Can I be that guy now?
> 
> Have YOU searched for feedback on the G60S on here? Very few people have owned them, seems like even less have heard them. Nick (Skizer) is one of the only people I have seen provide much feedback on them and I believe his comment was something like, "good for entry level." One other person said that they preferred them to the Morel Maximo (which retail for less than half the price).


I came in here to post this, then I realized I don't really care enough to post here anymore, so thanks lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

audiofrog has a crap line and then they're next line up is so expensive i would have to sell my car to afford them


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

yeah I know.sometimes my words get the better of me and I have diaharrea of the mouth


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

lankfordcodi said:


> audiofrog has a crap line and then they're next line up is so expensive i would have to sell my car to afford them


you give details as to why?ive heard lower end and thought they sounded awesome


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

lankfordcodi said:


> audiofrog has a crap line and then they're next line up is so expensive i would have to sell my car to afford them


you would have to sell your car to afford $599 speakers? i see you're a brand new member. If thats the case I'd quit with this hobby before its too late lol


----------



## tfunk182 (Jun 3, 2019)

I’ve only found the few reviews on crutchfield. Would the gs60 and gs10 be a big upgrade compared to this set?


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Ive heard the GS line. Didnt sound bad at all, but cant speak to the JLs as I havent heard them. It certainly was a night and day difference when i heard them against the GB line. In my experience, I would just say dont listen to the GBs, you will find a way to pay the extra money for them.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

lankfordcodi said:


> audiofrog has a crap line and then they're next line up is so expensive i would have to sell my car to afford them


What a great way to introduce yourself to a dying forum. Care to expand on your statement? What in your personal experience has led you to this conclusion?


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

I have GBs on my car and am looking at possibly installing the GS in my truck. Would also like to hear some helpful information. BTW them crap line Audiofrog speakers earned me a 4th place in finals in 2018 my first year of competition.


----------



## tfunk182 (Jun 3, 2019)

Jroo said:


> Ive heard the GS line. Didnt sound bad at all, but cant speak to the JLs as I havent heard them. It certainly was a night and day difference when i heard them against the GB line. In my experience, I would just say dont listen to the GBs, you will find a way to pay the extra money for them.


thanks,
According to crutchfield the gb won’t fit and I want to keep the stock look. Would love to have the them though. I was looking at the component set because they are listed as a fit. Even the gs series looks like it might not fit either.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

rton20s said:


> What a great way to introduce yourself to a dying forum. Care to expand on your statement? What in your personal experience has led you to this conclusion?


I have a feeling he is Kountz


----------



## tfunk182 (Jun 3, 2019)

CBS13WRX said:


> I have GBs on my car and am looking at possibly installing the GS in my truck. Would also like to hear some helpful information. BTW them crap line Audiofrog speakers earned me a 4th place in finals in 2018 my first year of competition.


The GBs or GS got you 4th place?


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

tfunk182 said:


> The GBs or GS got you 4th place?


GBs


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

I just


Lou Frasier2 said:


> you give details as to why?ive heard lower end and thought they sounded awesome


I just think they have low power ratings, I’ve nver heard them turned up too loud so it might be a conservative number. I know on crutchfield it says they have two different power ratings listed for they’re 6.5” midrange GS series. Then the GB are like $900 for a set of 6.5” midrange. How much power have you guys put to a set of GS 6.5”? I like to go loud and still not have distortion with a lot of midbass and it seems that 60watts is a bit low for that price range.. like I said, I’ve never heard them at full volume so maybe it’s just a spec sheet thing...


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

Im in the market for a set of 6.5” mids for my doors. Active setup. Looking for ones that have a low fs that can get low. I am lacking midbass and it makes the sub in the trunk stand out. I like to listen loud, without distortion, not sure the dB level but right at the point where you’re like hmm I shouldn’t go any higher or I might damage my hearing.. currently considering 
-image dynamics xs 65
-Dynaudio esotan. I cannot afford the esotec it just concerns me that they have not published any spec sheets on the esotan..


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

lankfordcodi said:


> I just think they have low power ratings, I’ve nver heard them turned up too loud so it might be a conservative number. I know on crutchfield it says they have two different power ratings listed for they’re 6.5” midrange GS series. Then the GB are like $900 for a set of 6.5” midrange. How much power have you guys put to a set of GS 6.5”? I like to go loud and still not have distortion with a lot of midbass and it seems that 60watts is a bit low for that price range.. like I said, I’ve never heard them at full volume so maybe it’s just a spec sheet thing...


So, you made a disparaging comment about a product you have never used based on specifications that you don't seem to fully understand. Power ratings of drivers, especially mids and tweeters should have very little influence on product selection. I'll explain more below.



lankfordcodi said:


> Im in the market for a set of 6.5” mids for my doors. Active setup. Looking for ones that have a low fs that can get low. I am lacking midbass and it makes the sub in the trunk stand out. I like to listen loud, without distortion, not sure the dB level but right at the point where you’re like hmm I shouldn’t go any higher or I might damage my hearing.. currently considering
> -image dynamics xs 65
> -Dynaudio esotan. I cannot afford the esotec it just concerns me that they have not published any spec sheets on the esotan..


Unfortunately, neither of the other options you are looking at provide any sort of meaningful specifications that might allow some sort of apples to apples comparison. And if they don't provide T/S parameters in their online published data, I doubt you're going to get it by contacting the manufacturer directly. Your other mistake is thinking that you need to cross your driver really low to get good midbass performance. 70-100Hz crossovers can work just fine with proper tuning. Plenty of output for midbass "punch" and sub bass that is anchored up front are a matter or proper tuning, not dropping to a super low high pass on your mids. That is more of a brute force approach that can create a lot of other issues with no guarantee of better midbass performance.

Having said that, I will try and explain how your logic of comparing power ratings is flawed. I selected a few car audio branded component sets in a similar price range to compare to the GS60. Drivers that I actually think are pretty good choices and not just "car audio marketing." I modeled the GS60, Morel Virtus MW6, Focal Flax PS 165FX and newer PS165FXE in a "typical" 3cf door install. As you can see in the image below, output between the quietest (PS 165 FXE) and loudest (MW6) have just over 1dB of variation. BUT, in order to keep all of these drivers under their listed Xmax (reduced distortion) I supplied each with their rated power and adjusted the high pass filter (LR4 on each).









GS60: 60W - 80Hz LR4
MW6: 140W - 100Hz LR4
PS 165 FX: 80W - 80Hz LR4
PS 165 FXE: 80W - 75Hz LR4

So yes, if you ignorantly decide that you "need" to dump a truck load of power into your mids to get output the larger 32mm (Focal) and 54mm (Morel) voicecoils may present an advantage for dealing with the heat over the 25mm Audiofrog. But, then I ask... why? If the Audiofrog gets just as loud and plays just as low with less power, why do you need all the additional power? Do you think if you ran a bridged amp rated at 150W @ 4 Ohms that is what your mids would actually be getting with a balanced and tuned system?

None of this is to say the Morel, Focal or whatever brand drivers are poor choices. They obviously aren't and you can have a great sounding system with any of them. But with a slightly deeper dive into the specs, you can see the design goals of the GS60 pretty plainly. They are made to be installed in a door, play reasonably low, and reach volumes loud enough for just about anyone on typically available amplifier power. What they aren't is "crap" based on a casual observation of a single line item in the specifications.


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

rton20s said:


> So, you made a disparaging comment about a product you have never used based on specifications that you don't seem to fully understand. Power ratings of drivers, especially mids and tweeters should have very little influence on product selection. I'll explain more below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

rton20s said:


> So, you made a disparaging comment about a product you have never used based on specifications that you don't seem to fully understand. Power ratings of drivers, especially mids and tweeters should have very little influence on product selection. I'll explain more below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I greatly appreciate your detailed response. I have been looking at the ps165fx and the new fxe. Looking at that chart the Audiofrog actually looks pretty good! You know I might just have to bite my own words and try the audiofrogs! They have a significantly larger xmax than the focals!


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

I just realized the G60S and GS60 are two different things. The GS60 looks very appealing ! Ive been looking at the smaller g60s component set. I might end up going active with those larger ones. Its $510 on Crutchfield for a set of GS60 and GS10.









Audiofrog G60S


G-Series 6-1/2" component speaker system




www.crutchfield.com













Audiofrog GS60


GS Series 6" midrange car speakers (pair)




www.crutchfield.com













Audiofrog GS10


GS Series 1" dome tweeters (pair)




www.crutchfield.com


----------

